# Wild Camping in Spain



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

Just a query, In a post on the A frame in Spain forum, Lookback said, as a throwaway item, that his brother-in-law had just got back from 5 months in Spain,"most of it wild-camping". 
I was under the impression that "wild-camping", i.e. parking / stopping in places other than camp-sites or official areas, was, to say the least, actively discouraged in Spain, to the point of being woken up and "asked" to move on. Could any of you Spanish tourers, Seanoo, or some-one, give a definitive local view on this situation, as I'm quite keen to come to Spain but ruled it out as I don't use camp-sites, only Aires and Farms, (plus the odd Super U).
Thanks in advance.arh.


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi arh, you can still wildcamp in much of spain, you just have to be mindful of where you park. i probably do 75% campsites 25% wildcamping. i personally have never been asked to move in the evening but i know a few people who have. tuck yourself out the way and dont stay for days on end in the same place with chairs and tables out and you should be ok. overnighting is one thing, camping is frowned upon. all the best sean


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Arh
Just back from 3 months in Spain. 25% wildcamping and 75% sites. Met lots of folks on the 'wild sites' who spent 100% wildcamping and most of those wondered why we would ever choose to stay on sites! As Sean says, discretion is the key. When you see some of the places some folk choose to park it is no wonder they are moved on, however a sensible approach usually results in happy, peaceful stays.
Sal


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We are still in Spain and agree with previous two posters, if you do not bother anyone and avoid having lots of stuff outside you should be fine. I would add avoid the huge congregations of vans too, in some places there are a great many and that annoys people and attracts attention, Alan.


----------



## Hawkwind (Apr 27, 2008)

*Spanish 'Wild' camping*

Hi All
New to the forum and still finding our way about! 
We are off to Bilbao early June heading for Pyrenees then crossing into France and heading for Gavarnie. 
Interested to see posts on Spain. 
We have some references from Camperstop to use but plans don't always work out so would welcome any recommendations if you are willing to share your secrets!

We have wild camped widely in UK and once in Germany on way to Dolomites (2008).

Replies so far to initial post seem encouraging.

Looking forward to exploring new country.

Thanks in advance

Simon & Penny


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

We met some Kiwis who spent all last winter in Spain - about 6 months in all - and only three weeks in a campsite. They toured around, followed all the guidelines others have mentioned and never had any problems. They did say how nice and helpful they thought the Spanish were, even though they spoke only English!


----------



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

We travelled across the northern coast of spain and used google sat to find nice beach areas to wild camp. Over 2 weeks we had one occasion where a local man asked where we had found out about the place we were at and we explained about google and they were cool - it was lunch time not a "knock up" and we had been there 2 days. A reasonable question - I thought. 

We had a great time and found the spainish people very helpful with MH services where things got quite remote.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

We were in Northern Spain last April and did lots of wildcamping, with no problems whatsoever. I remember spending three or four nights on the beachfront in Comillas, right in front of the police station. There were lots of other MHs there, all Spanish and the police never batted an eyelid. 

Good luck

Ca


----------



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

Desembocadura Rio Bedón, San Antolin de Bedon, LLanes, Asturias

We stayed here on a lagoon - a couple of other vans there then - lots of mullet to catch.

Rio Bedon


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*wild camping in spain*

hi,

we have been twice now,this year only for a few nights,but last year nearly 3 months,plus portagal and france,and no problems at all,as everybody says,just be discrete,no chairs and tables etc.

the most unusual place we parked was in cordraba,we could not find anywhere for the night,and ended up spending 2 nights on the carpark outside a mercadona,in between 2 advertisiong trailers,we tucked in the middle and had no problems at all,during the day we parked up just across the bridge from the town,but it was a bit noisy for the night.

mags


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Here is a little info for you all to digest. The Spanish motorhomers contribute to Lapaca. This organisation have agreed a deal where MH's can park in any place a car or van etc can park and it is not considered camping if the rear Steadies are not deployed. Levelling blocks however can be used. No tables, chairs, awnings etc. Now simply put If I can see a street sign and dotted lines or similar to denote parking at the side of the road then I can park there providing it is not obstructing other road users. Lapaca members (and some friends) have this letter. Clearly listed are all the authorities who have agreed to this rule including the main traffic authority for Spain. Now this does NOT include beach areas or maritime areas ot pieces of waste land. ie. near the port at Denia or near the beach at Campello. However parking in a side street with clearly defined parking positions is no problem in these places. To those who have visited Bolneuvo and been moved from the area just under the clay cliffs. You could have just crossed the road and parked at the beach side of the road where it has dotted lines. Some places are now accepting MH's like Campello both at the car park by the port and down the lane opp the gas station. Incidentally parking by the port has an advantage of free WiFi. I have personally put this letter to the test but know that the police in most cases dont know about it so I've had to explain it to them.
Whatever you do please dispose of waste properly. Almost all campsites will allow this for a very small fee. If I catch anyone tipping a cassette down a hole in the sand I will now report them and they will be dealt a heavy fine. I never used to see much of this but during this winter I had this pointed out to me by another member on here and it needs to stop.


----------



## Hawkwind (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for all replies so far. 

Very encouraging 

Keep them coming!

Simon


----------

